# English key for genus Scolopendra



## peterbourbon (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,

as a small christmas present for the english speaking community
I've recently finished the painstaking work on an up-to-date key for genus _Scolopendra_ in English language after collecting the original descriptions in German, French, Spanish and English this year.

Struggling through highly dubious first descriptions in languages I sometimes don't understand was only one part of the story. Indeed it wasn't that easy to distinguish some species, so don't blame me for some funny species distinctions, it's usually the recent status in taxonomy - as strange as it sounds.
Lots of species haven't been redescribed in more than 120 years and thus still remain in a valid status, but I have to consider that. 

Following species are not included in the key because of either being written in Latin (my limit of struggling), unavailable literature or being in a highly dubious state:

_S. appendiculata
S. latro
S. angusticollis
S. anomia
S. chlorotes
S. crassa
S. morsitans coerulescens
S. violacea_

I hope this helps a little bit to identify your Scolopendra-centipedes since one of my wishes for 2010 is to establish a rule that all papers have to be written in English language. In order to avoid you Americans envy us Germans for accessing so many papers in German language I planned to develop a key for each genus in English - and recently I'm working on Cormocephalus, but still way to go. 

(Sorry for the crappy file format, hope you enjoy it anyway...)


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 17, 2009)

I rescind my American envy immediately.  Fantastic work!  I hope all this makes it into a sticky.


----------



## rasputin (Dec 17, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> Fantastic work!  I hope all this makes it into a sticky.


+1 sticky, sticky

Thanks Peter!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Dec 17, 2009)

peterbourbon thank you for the hard work . 

Damion


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Dec 18, 2009)

You are a good man.
Thank you,


OR


----------



## syndicate (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 18, 2009)

Turgut, what happened to you?, divine pede intervention?  It looks like you said, "I've had enough of this!" BOOM!


----------



## rasputin (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh, I need to add that I think the file format is great - perfect even. As far as documents being written in English...I only discovered today that the Mexican documentations are being published in English - it blew my mind because the site's in Spanish and I expected to sit there for a couple hours translating documentation for people. It's getting big to publish scientific documents in English and even though I can read in 4 languages fluently, I still much appreciate English because ti sucks having to translate documents for people. I'm sure it was quite frustrating having to translate all of that information and I commend you on the intense dedicaiton to furthering the knowledgebase.


----------



## SAn (Dec 18, 2009)

contribution to community is undeniable. Cheers Turgut


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Dec 18, 2009)

/me right clicks, "saves file as"

Thank you so much!


----------



## Scourge (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you very much for taking the time to do all this. It's a massive help for everyone


----------



## Samuel (Dec 19, 2011)

very nice job!!!!

are you familiar with chilobase data bank?

http://chilobase.bio.unipd.it/search/index.php?


----------

